# PCT Sub Section Part 2



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

*Do you think the forum would benefit from a PCT sub section?!?!*​
Hell Yeah!!! 4591.84%Not Particularly!!! 36.12%Not fussed!!!12.04%


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I didnt know how to add a poll to my old thread so i'm starting a new one

The boss said 25 votes gets it done so get voting if you think its worthwhile


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

23 left to go!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't come off so no need for pct but yes could be helpful


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

There is no set in stone pct though?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> There is no set in stone pct though?


Theres no set in stone cycle either, or routine or anything bud.. The amount of questions asked regarding pct that are in the steroid section (that moves very quickly) i think it would be better to have a stand alone pct related section

Just vote yes man!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> There is no set in stone pct though?


And this is why peple get confused


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> Theres no set in stone cycle either, or routine or anything bud.. The amount of questions asked regarding pct that are in the steroid section (that moves very quickly) i think it would be better to have a stand alone pct related section
> 
> Just vote yes man!!


Makes sense, I WILL!!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK said:


> 4 people replied to the thread only 3 have voted.... who didn't vote:ban:


Hill... but he'll vote yes


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

-awaits the PCT debate-


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> Hill... but he'll vote yes


I will when I'm on Internet mate, using tapatalk at the moment.

I do think itll be a tricky sticky to start up though.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm all for this


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I will when I'm on Internet mate, using tapatalk at the moment.
> 
> I do think itll be a tricky sticky to start up though.


Take your time bro.. but your vote counts man lol


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

i voted yes , being new to the steroid game i would love all the help.. it is so confusing with the amount of verations


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Voted hell yeah mutha Hubbard!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

what is this pct .......just cruise man ........ voted yes anyway


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Voted yes


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

not voting


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2745951 said:


> not voting


Well fcuk off then


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

voted bre


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> Well fcuk off then


Your asking for another ban with language like that mr hovis!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill:2745977 said:


> Your asking for another ban with language like that mr hovis!


Your right Hill

Sorry Fatstuff if you are not goin to vote can you PLEASE fcuk off


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Your right Hill
> 
> Sorry Fatstuff if you are not goin to vote can you PLEASE fcuk off


thats better


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hell yeah from me!!!

whats it for??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

have voted now breda thank me later


----------



## pieman (Jul 9, 2011)

Just got hold of some of that creatine stuff From a friend of a friend who knows a geezer , so will need to know about this stuff !

Seriously if I ever decide to do a course easy access to GOOD info can only be helpfull


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> Your right Hill
> 
> Sorry Fatstuff if you are not goin to vote can you PLEASE fcuk off


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2746008 said:


> have voted now breda thank me later


Will thank you properly tomorrow bruv x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK:2746032 said:


> I need reps now breda


Patience Mac


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I was once going to ask why there wasnt a PCT section then later saw a debate about it, anyway, i honestly feel an pct section is highly valuable and should be implemented, I voted yes.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

VeNuM:2746428 said:


> I was once going to ask why there wasnt a PCT section then later saw a debate about it, anyway, i honestly feel an pct section is highly valuable and should be implemented, I voted yes.


Good man


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bumped for 3 more votes


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Breda said:


> I didnt know how to add a poll to my old thread so i'm starting a new one
> 
> The boss said 25 votes gets it done so get voting if you think its worthwhile


Just made it 23 Breda, nearly there pct section makes so much sense cant believe its not already there,

reps big man


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Breda said:


> bumped for 3 more votes


If fatstuff had voted yes you would need 1 lol


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

com on 2 more guys


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> If fatstuff had voted yes you would need 1 lol


He's a waste of space that guy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Fancy voting here Breda
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/suggestions/161712-member-year-award-3.html


No


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Quick bump for you Breda.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

voted yes, could be helpful


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

voted yes, there's your 25 :thumb:


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Does this mean we're getting a PCT Section?


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Should be i think lorian told Breda if he got to 25 he would sort...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

yep we need one


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Hasn't this got enough votes to get a section?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Done.

It's a sub-forum under Steroid and Testosterone Information.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pct/


----------

